# Vera Lynn



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Eskimo boy asks his Mother "whats for tea " Vera Lynn was the reply ,Oh no! not whale meat again

Loddy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I cannot see any humour in that at all, Vera Lynn was a fantastic singer and boosted morale no end during the dark days of World war 2 and should not be degraded in such a way.

Peter


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Naughty Loddy, that's in bad taste, as an ex soldier.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

My Grandfather told me that one when I was a child. 

She never went to sing to him but I suppose minesweepers off Iceland were a bit too difficult for her to reach.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I just don't get it.  

tony

IT'S OK. I geddit, just twigged.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it degrading to Vera Lynn?

To me it's just a play on the words of her most famous song.

Maybe I'm too naive but I can't see how it degrades or insults her . . . and I fully agree that she did a wonderful morale boosting job during the war.

Dave :?: :?:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> I cannot see any humour in that at all, Vera Lynn was a fantastic singer and boosted morale no end during the dark days of World war 2 and should not be degraded in such a way.


Oh Peter, lighten up.  It's not about Vera Lynn - it's about the (arguably) clever play on the words. Would she laugh at it? I can't see why she wouldn't.

It's a bit like saying (as people do, including me) that a lot of new-born babies look like Winston Churchill. That takes nothing away from the man. Same goes for the lady - no-one can take away what she did for the nation, and she's a lot, lot better than needing defending from a daft word-pun.

In my opinion. 

(I liked it)

Dougie.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I assumed he was joking Dougie.

I laughed at his response anyway.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh dear :?


----------

